# Lightroom constantly says not responding



## Shazza j (Mar 3, 2019)

For months I have been having trouble with light room in develop mode, it constantly freezes and says (not responding) and it’s getting worse and worse, I reboot, done all my updstesyand it is taking me days to get through editing 300 photos it’s driving me nits, every time I click on a command it just sits there thinking about it


----------



## Replytoken (Mar 4, 2019)

Welcome to the forum.  sorry to hear you you are having issues.  Have you used previous versions on this machine without issue?  And can you tell us a bit more about your machine?

Thanks,

--Ken


----------



## Shazza j (Mar 4, 2019)

Replytoken said:


> Welcome to the forum.  sorry to hear you you are having issues.  Have you used previous versions on this machine without issue?  And can you tell us a bit more about your machine?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> --Ken


I used the previous versions before it became cloud based, my machine is an Acer aspire 8943g intel core i7


----------



## Shazza j (Mar 4, 2019)

I used the previous versions before it became cloud based, my machine is an Acer aspire 8943g intel core i7


----------



## Replytoken (Mar 4, 2019)

Shazza j said:


> I used the previous versions before it became cloud based, my machine is an Acer aspire 8943g intel core i7


Have you had success with any of the CC versions on your computer?  And has your graphics card had any driver updates?  If you can, try to disable the graphics card and then see what happens.

--Ken


----------



## Shazza j (Mar 4, 2019)

Ps. I have the 8g of ram model


----------



## Replytoken (Mar 4, 2019)

Shazza j said:


> Ps. I have the 8g of ram model


I have greater concerns about your graphics card than I do about the RAM.  I am assuming that your PC has a card and is not using integrated graphics  as that is how this machine is spec'ed when i looked it up.  Can you confirm the card, and more importantly, can you disable it?

--Ken


----------

